# Youtube video player not loading, anyone have the same problem?



## avarty (Sep 6, 2011)

when visiting youtube or playing an embedded youtube video the video player doesnt load/display and a black box is displayed in its place.
had UberKernel and it worked for about a day then stopped, reverted to Default Kernel and it worked then installed F4 Phantom Kernel and again it worked for a day. i've just reinstalled the Phantom kernal and its working again but i suspect it will again be short lived.
has anyone ever experienced this or know what it could be?

HP Touchpad 32gb, WebOS 3.0.2, preware, F4 Phantom
also flash works when youtube doesnt, so its just a problem with youtube it seems


----------



## TheGr8Revealing (Aug 25, 2011)

I experienced this same thing. I removed all the programs and utilities I put on with Preware, removed preware, and went back through and loaded it all back on, the problem was gone. There's probably a simpler and faster way of doing it, but that did the trick for me.


----------



## avarty (Sep 6, 2011)

TheGr8Revealing said:


> I experienced this same thing. I removed all the programs and utilities I put on with Preware, removed preware, and went back through and loaded it all back on, the problem was gone. There's probably a simpler and faster way of doing it, but that did the trick for me.


and the problem hasn't returned? about how long ago did you try this?

perhaps installing patches breaks youtube and reinstalling the kernel fixes them...


----------



## TheGr8Revealing (Aug 25, 2011)

Nope, it's been smooth sailing since. It was only a few days ago. Friday maybe?? Try removing the last few patches you installed, followed by a reboot. If that doesn't do anything, remove it all, and start over.


----------

